# Is the darkness before harvest myth dead



## kingzt (Jan 10, 2022)

Just curious if anyone still does this. Things I’ve read is that terps would be better and thc content would be higher since light can potentially diminish both. I did 24 hours darkness twice and didn’t notice much. Some of the white pistils changed color that’s about it. Is 24 hours not long enough or is it a complete myth?


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 10, 2022)

I talk a lot of shit to mine for 48 hours before harvest. Not sure if helps the plants but I sure feel better after!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 10, 2022)

It was, but thanks for resurrecting it.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 10, 2022)

Is the darkness ‘fore harvest myth dead?
The frightful phrase rattled my head,
I stared at the gloom
And there seeing my doom
In the myth where they harvest the dead.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2022)

Feed em mountain dew for a week and it will double your terps!

honest


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 11, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Feed em mountain dew for a week and it will double your terps!
> 
> honest


Nah!! Be honest to him... 
IT'S PEPSI for a week..


----------



## myke (Jan 11, 2022)

Isn’t it leave lights on for 48 hrs?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 11, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Just curious if anyone still does this. Things I’ve read is that terps would be better and thc content would be higher since light can potentially diminish both. I did 24 hours darkness twice and didn’t notice much. Some of the white pistils changed color that’s about it. Is 24 hours not long enough or is it a complete myth?


It is nonsense 
But the real question should be why did you harvest plants with white pistils?


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jan 11, 2022)

I have seen test pages from same plant (not mine) with 0 dark, 12hrs dark, 24 and 48 hrs dark before harvest. The results were 12-24 hrs dark increased total % from 19% to almost 21 with 0 being the control and 48 hrs there was a slight decline from almost 21 to 20


----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 11, 2022)

I wouldn't say I adhere to 24-48hrs of darkness as a rule but I do prefer to harvest before the lights come on and mine come on at 5am...so if I know I will be chopping "tomorrow" I just unplug my lights after 5pm and then harvest when I can get around to it that next day.


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jan 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Nah!! Be honest to him...
> IT'S PEPSI for a week..


I thought it was like busch light or some shit? I thought thats what i read on here somewhere.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 11, 2022)

The aspartame in diet coke for flushing really makes the buds burn better but they also got super skinny too. 
i had a some satuva dom strains that I wasn’t going to keep in my room after I harvested majority of my plants. So they had some white pistils still. I don’t grow sativas or sativa doms anymore


----------



## conor c (Jan 11, 2022)

Idk hard to tell i only ever tried it the once with widow and thats good regardless unless you somehow manage to fuck it up its hard to tell if it made any difference it was a long time ago i only tried 48 hours dark so i wouldnt say it makes a huge difference if any


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 11, 2022)

Kindbud421 said:


> I have seen test pages from same plant (not mine) with 0 dark, 12hrs dark, 24 and 48 hrs dark before harvest. The results were 12-24 hrs dark increased total % from 19% to almost 21 with 0 being the control and 48 hrs there was a slight decline from almost 21 to 20


Anecdote. You need a larger, externally-reviewed data set under controlled conditions.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Just curious if anyone still does this. Things I’ve read is that terps would be better and thc content would be higher since light can potentially diminish both. I did 24 hours darkness twice and didn’t notice much. Some of the white pistils changed color that’s about it. Is 24 hours not long enough or is it a complete myth?


It probably does have some benefit. It does make biological sense. Plants cannot photosynthesize in the dark and therefore depend on their reserves of stored carbohydrates for the night. These carbohydrates are obviously not contributing to the enjoyment of your smoke. I don't think I can make it simpler than that, but if anyone is interested in the science behind it then check out published peer reviewed research such as this: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4379750/

There are many other papers available if you search, and they're similar in their findings if you search for them on Google Scholar or have a Web of Science subscription. I find it amusing that so many here dismiss this as "bro science" LOL!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 11, 2022)

Northwood said:


> It probably does have some benefit. It does make biological sense. Plants cannot photosynthesize in the dark and therefore depend on their reserves of stored carbohydrates for the night. These carbohydrates are obviously not contributing to the enjoyment of your smoke. I don't think I can make it simpler than that, but if anyone is interested in the science behind it then check out published peer reviewed research such as this: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4379750/
> 
> There are many other papers available if you search, and they're similar in their findings if you search for them on Google Scholar or have a Web of Science subscription. I find it amusing that so many here dismiss this as "bro science" LOL!


Where do they say anything about 48 hours of darkness before harvest?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 11, 2022)

Northwood said:


> It probably does have some benefit. It does make biological sense. Plants cannot photosynthesize in the dark and therefore depend on their reserves of stored carbohydrates for the night. These carbohydrates are obviously not contributing to the enjoyment of your smoke. I don't think I can make it simpler than that, but if anyone is interested in the science behind it then check out published peer reviewed research such as this: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4379750/
> 
> There are many other papers available if you search, and they're similar in their findings if you search for them on Google Scholar or have a Web of Science subscription. I find it amusing that so many here dismiss this as "bro science" LOL!


48 hrs. darkness before harvest is dismissed as bro-science because it's bro-science.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

They don't. It's not a cannabis study. Unfortunately due to certain laws before, research on cannabis specifically was very much supressed. It is apparently even illegal to smoke or grow or possess in many countries today. In more socially progressive countries that legalized cannabis, most research is undertaken by private multi-billion dollar corporations that keep this research secret.

But this I do know. Cannabis is a plant, and being a plant it photosynthesises during the daylight hours, and feeds on stored carbohydrates during the night. That is unless cannabis is not a plant.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> 48 hrs. darkness before harvest is dismissed as bro-science because it's bro-science.


Citation please?

Plants are very "conservative" so likely 48 hours is too much. In the research, plants store enough easily accessible carbon to last just a bit longer than the regular nighttime cycle. I'm pretty sure that the majority of carbohydrates would mostly be used up within a single cycle as the research says. In other words,, just harvest your plants after their dark period without having their lights turn on in their morning.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

Keep in mind that the carbohydrates created during the day for storage during the night represent a pretty small proportion of biomass that would be available for smoking. Lol

But it's not "bro science" that darkness would help lower biomass (carbon) to THC ratio to at least a small degree. Most of the biomass in your bud is likely more stable cellulose and lignin. But who wants to smoke sugar or simple starch? Yuke! Allowing your bud to mellow out in darkness can use those compounds up because... well... cannabis is a plant like any other.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 11, 2022)

Northwood said:


> Plants are very "conservative" so likely 48 hours is too much. In the research, plants store enough easily accessible carbon to last just a bit longer than the regular nighttime cycle. I'm pretty sure that the majority carbohydrates would mostly be used up within a single cycle as the research says. *In other words,, just harvest your plants after their dark period without having their lights turn on in their morning.*


Thanks


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Thanks


Yeah plants are like Canada's healthcare system before this pandemic. We keep the minimum resources available due to cost and hope that nothing happens that would suddenly exceed the average load until.... Lol

Cannabis plants are as smart as Canadians. I'm not sure if that's saying much.... *kidding of course*


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 11, 2022)

Northwood said:


> Keep in mind that the carbohydrates created during the day for storage during the night represent a pretty small proportion of biomass that would be available for smoking. Lol
> 
> But it's not "bro science" that darkness would help lower biomass (carbon) to THC ratio to at least a small degree. Most of the biomass in your bud is likely more stable cellulose and lignin. But who wants to smoke sugar or simple starch? Yuke! Allowing your bud to mellow out in darkness can use those compounds up because... well... cannabis is a plant like any other.


Bro-Science is Bro-Science, even if you put a dress on it.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Bro-Science is Bro-Science, even if you put a dress on it.


Yeah I realize that many who grow cannabis don't actually consider them to be plants, and photosynthesis and have night cycles.  

Personally I think they are regular plants, even like hot peppers, that during the dark they use up the carbohydrates they stored to survive during the day as so many scientific publications confirm. I'm not sure if this is a hill you want to stand on. I used to enjoy your posts. WTF is going on? You believed in science before?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 11, 2022)

You need better sources or reading comprehension.

37:03 for the darkness b.s.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 11, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You need better sources or reading comprehension.
> 
> 37:03 for the darkness b.s.


Yeah okay, the science is wrong and plants do not consume carbohydrates during darkness after accumulating them during the day through photosynthesis for later respiration (survival) during the night cycle according to you. I suggest you publish your findings along with the data and experimental observations you've based that upon. You have the chance to force so many peer reviewed papers to be retracted. You will be famous!

Edit: I watched the entire thing, and I do agree especially that "flushing" has no efficacy. That's Bro-Science for sure.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Jan 11, 2022)

I said nothing regarding plant metabolism, read again if necessary.

What I did say was a 48 hour dark period before harvest is bro-science.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 12, 2022)

Northwood said:


> Yeah I realize that many who grow cannabis don't actually consider them to be plants, and photosynthesis and have night cycles.
> 
> Personally I think they are regular plants, even like hot peppers, that during the dark they use up the carbohydrates they stored to survive during the day as so many scientific publications confirm. I'm not sure if this is a hill you want to stand on. I used to enjoy your posts. WTF is going on? You believed in science before?


I know huh. I'm a fan of your posts too man, and always love watching your grows.

I agree with a lot of what you're saying. And totally agree that at lights out the plants use the starch reserves to turn them to sugar. I'm all on board with that. My issue is with 48 hours of it.

It's all good man. I'm still totally cool with you, and I hope you still are with me.

Let's agree to disagree, lol.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 12, 2022)

I put mine in the dark. Sometimes don’t.

Is there a difference? Yes.

Can I tell it when I smoke it? No.


Although I did have a blueberry plant which was subjected to some incredibly cold dark nights as we lost power and was fucking freezing. Was drinking every 2 days. Dropped to every 5 days. What I noticed is that the smell increased dramatically (smell = taste).

After resuming normal heat/watering habits the smell never came back as strong. Gonna try dropping temps down to low 60’s again (lights on) end of flower to try and replicate.

At the end of the day though. It’s only you who experiences getting high so do as you please with your weed. We all live in a subjective reality not an objective one. So no cunt ultimately knows what’s what lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 12, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> I put mine in the dark. Sometimes don’t.
> 
> Is there a difference? Yes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 12, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


>


Well in Scotland calling someone a cunt is just a casual way of saying good morning!


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 12, 2022)

How the hell is light going to diminish thc? We spend months growing in all the light we can give it, but then if we cut it in light the thc gets diminished. LMFAO


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 12, 2022)

This reminds me of telling somebody if they take a light bulb out with the switch on all the electricity will pour out


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> This reminds me of telling somebody if they take a light bulb out with the switch on all the electricity will pour out


If you stick your finger in that socket it will, so he's partly right, lol.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jan 12, 2022)

It takes weeks for the plant to produce resins, which to my understanding are a byproduct of the plant protecting itself from light intensity and pests ..like sunscreen with deet. So, take away the sun (light), and the plant has no reason to "protect" itself or produce more resins.

And, don't trichomes take weeks to ripen as well? So if you have a final 48 or 72-hr push for trichomes, theoretically wouldn't they just be new, clear heads? 

I dunno, the whole dark period sounds like pseudoscience to me.


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 12, 2022)

I Don some crotchless knickers and a peephole bra whilst harvesting under a full moon, brings out the terps no end.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Just curious if anyone still does this. Things I’ve read is that terps would be better and thc content would be higher since light can potentially diminish both. I did 24 hours darkness twice and didn’t notice much. Some of the white pistils changed color that’s about it. Is 24 hours not long enough or is it a complete myth?


Yes its a must. Makes flowers more resinous. Huge win!!!


----------



## PeatPhreak (Jan 12, 2022)

There aren't any credible studies on this subject. However, I suspect there is a small increase in terpenes and possibly a smaller increase in THC. Neither of these small increases would make a noticeable difference to the smoker. 

The plant has been making terpenes and THC for months. How much can it make it 24-48 hours? Not a lot.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 13, 2022)

Harvest before dawn.


----------



## conor c (Jan 13, 2022)

I was thinking about this last night maybe the difference people that swear by extra dark hours at the end well maybe think they got extra taste whatever could it just be the chlorophyll compounds starting the process to break down earlier due to microbes and the extra dark this is mere speculation just throwing this out there lol ?


----------



## conor c (Jan 13, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Well in Scotland calling someone a cunt is just a casual way of saying good morning!


Aye its funny cos when some of my friends from England when they first come up here they like you all so harsh and nasty to each other lol thats just how we talk


----------



## xtsho (Jan 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> I was thinking about this last night maybe the difference people that swear by extra dark hours at the end well maybe think they got extra taste whatever could it just be the chlorophyll compounds starting the process to break down earlier due to microbes and the extra dark this is mere speculation just throwing this out there lol ?


I've been too lazy to trim up plants before so some have sat in the tent with the light off and just the exhaust fan running for days. I didn't notice anything different from the plants that sat in darkness for a few days and those I trimmed up right away. There may be some slight differences but nothing noticeable.

I have been too lazy to trim and let plants just dry on the stem in the pots. That was some real smooth and good tasting weed. I think I'll let one dry on the vine again and compare it closely with one dried the traditional way. I had a couple plants growing at my mothers in the garage years ago. I never got around to harvesting them and when I went over they were dead and dried in the pots. It was some damn fine smoke as well.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

^^^^^^ Ditto


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

As @xtsho mentioned - i find leaving them in solitary for a couple days or until “ i feel like “ taking them down.

Or as stated leave in pot ( dark tent / air exchange / hygrometer ) . However the day before final lights out i give then a trim job ( like a prisoner ) then they wait for execution


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 13, 2022)

Vine dryed brings out more smell, taste, just a ball ache trimming.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2022)

I put all my weed in darkness when it is wrapped in a rolling paper


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 13, 2022)

Northwood said:


> Edit: I watched the entire thing, and I do agree especially that "flushing" has no efficacy. That's Bro-Science for sure.


Flushing is not even bro science, it's just a cargo cult.

For something to be "bro science", it at least has to sound scientifically, there needs to be some bogus reason. Or some wrong assumptions that sound intuitive, and then going from there to arrive at whatever conclusion does feel right.

I actually think that 48-darkness is even more outlandish than end-of-harvest flushing, for that matter.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I put all my weed in darkness when it is wrapped in a rolling paper


I feel ya …. I “ lose “ mine in a series of small fires


----------



## Cookie Rider (Jan 13, 2022)

I do because I’m lazy and unorganized,
Plus I got high.
No idea if it does anything.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

My go to murder weapon for the “ girls “ …. Once they see it , they shit terps . 
Meat shears ….

Always reminded me of that exorcist 3 scene ….


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> My go to murder weapon for the “ girls “ …. Once they see it , they shit terps .
> Meat shears ….
> 
> Always reminded me of that exorcist 3 scene ….
> ...


Lorena Bobbitt says really?


----------



## myke (Jan 13, 2022)

Im chopping soon,Ill try 24 hrs on before I cut.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Lorena Bobbitt says really?


Wife bitched i snaked it … lol


----------



## resinhead (Jan 13, 2022)

If you don’t notice a difference in smell between lights on and lights off, then it won’t matter to you.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 17, 2022)

Eh, why do you thing the band the Darkness came about? 
PS its a myth


----------



## conor c (Jan 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> If you don’t notice a difference in smell between lights on and lights off, then it won’t matter to you.


I always find it reeks more lights off as well in general


----------



## resinhead (Jan 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> I always find it reeks more lights off as well in general


Do you know why?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 17, 2022)

The pistils turn brown/red as the flowers ripen. If they’re white you’re still weeks away from being ready. Stop going by listed breeder times, they’re only useful as a guideline. I don’t give mine a special long dark period, but I do harvest right before lights on.


----------



## conor c (Jan 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Do you know why?


I may be wrong but i think if you consider when lights are on on theres some things like monoterpenes that are volatile when lights are off you notice them more cos they aint being cooked off this is just a thought no real scientific basis or nothing what about you man why do you think they stink a bit more during lights off vs on ?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jan 17, 2022)

Cannabis plants spend the entire 8+ weeks of the flower cycle developing trichomes. 

Putting them in 48 hrs of darkness before harvest makes them instantly create more. Science.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Cannabis plants spend the entire 8+ weeks of the flower cycle developing trichomes.
> 
> Putting them in 48 hrs of darkness before harvest makes them instantly create more. Science.


Link to peer-reviewed documentation?


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Link to peer-reviewed documentation?


You need a lesson on "irony".


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> You need a lesson on "irony".


I prefer information.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 17, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> I prefer information.


@twentyeight.threefive does not actually believe what he wrote. He believes the opposite. That is commonly called "irony" and used in written and oral communication to make a point (or to be funny/sarcastic).

There is no peer-reviewed documentation for his claim, because his claim was made ironically.

Now I completely unironically spelled it all out for you.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> @twentyeight.threefive does not actually believe what he wrote. He believes the opposite. That is commonly called "irony" and used in written and oral communication to make a point (or to be funny/sarcastic).
> 
> There is no peer-reviewed documentation for his claim, because his claim was made ironically.
> 
> Now I completely unironically spelled it all out for you.


Thank you, I guess. I thought the claim was a bit bold.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 17, 2022)

conor c said:


> I may be wrong but i think if you consider when lights are on on theres some things like monoterpenes that are volatile when lights are off you notice them more cos they aint being cooked off this is just a thought no real scientific basis or nothing what about you man why do you think they stink a bit more during lights off vs on ?


 stomata closing


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 17, 2022)

resinhead said:


> stomata closing


My new porn name


----------



## conor c (Jan 18, 2022)

resinhead said:


> stomata closing


Im aware of that but i dont think that alone explains it i still think theres something else going on we aint fully aware of yet


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 18, 2022)

I think Dr. Bugbee's studies show no increase in trichome production. It's counterproductive. See his interview with Mr. GrowIt.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Dr. Bugbee's studies show no increase in trichome production. It's counterproductive.


Do people fully trust that dude? Seems hot until the infomercial really gets going and you realize he’s got a business attached to every idea he’s selling. I’d be careful with just believing whole hog. I know he does research but isn’t it mostly with hemp??? Just vastly different goals.

Would be nice to be able to trust. Shit is frustrating.

Not that he’s wrong here.

I chop in the ‘morning’ lights can even come on for a few hours doesn’t seem to matter. I chop clones in the morning too and that does seem to matter.


----------



## Offmymeds (Jan 18, 2022)

M.O. said:


> Do people fully trust that dude? Seems hot until the infomercial really gets going and you realize he’s got a business attached to every idea he’s selling. I’d be careful with just believing whole hog. I know he does research but isn’t it mostly with hemp??? Just vastly different goals.
> 
> Would be nice to be able to trust. Shit is frustrating.
> 
> ...


I trust him 100%. He sells high-end light measurement instruments, not home grower stuff. Furthermore he has stated light quality does not have a significant difference in the production of cannabinoids. So what do you think he is selling that would give him bias? Beyond that you can read his studies and methodology. He's an open book.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2022)

Yes darkness before harvest is a must. Makes buds more resinous!!!!! No myth all science.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 18, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes darkness before harvest is a must. Makes buds more resinous!!!!! No myth all science.


Proof or just fake news


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 18, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Proof or just fake news


He’s just trolling. It’s kinda his thing


----------



## M.O. (Jan 18, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I trust him 100%. He sells high-end light measurement instruments, not home grower stuff. Furthermore he has stated light quality does not have a significant difference in the production of cannabinoids. So what do you think he is selling that would give him bias? Beyond that you can read his studies and methodology. He's an open book.


I came off harsh to you and I apologize. Sincerely. I just get skeptical when someone’s research and business overlap. His argument is that you need his products to grow plants properly in a nutshell. I can’t remember exactly where he lost me but there was something he said I really didn’t like and haven’t returned.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 18, 2022)

M.O. said:


> His argument is that you need his products to grow plants properly in a nutshell.


He's been doing plant research for 30 years, and that certainly is not his argument, and definitely not "in a nutshell".


M.O. said:


> there was something he said I really didn’t like and haven’t returned


That is not a good motivation to skip one of the best free resources on plant science that we currently have.


M.O. said:


> I know he does research but isn’t it mostly with hemp??? Just vastly different goals.


They are using hemp because that is what they are licensed for. He mentioned explicitely more than once that THC plants are not different, the science fully applies there as well. Vastly different goals? No.

You also need to look at what claims he makes: I haven't heard him say that his methods are the best possible way to grow "the dankest bud" or anything like that. He does not even propose a certain "method".

He gives recommendations on soil, based on what has proven to work for them for decades, and he recommends optimal lighting and so on. That is all based on scientific findings.

No respectable scientist, him included, would suggest they've found The Holy Grail and the final truth, and research now ends there.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 18, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> He's been doing plant research for 30 years, and that certainly is not his argument, and definitely not "in a nutshell".
> 
> That is not a good motivation to skip one of the best free resources on plant science that we currently have.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I’ll admit I made my judgement after watching the better part of a long YouTube vid and didn’t dig deep. I can be wrong and have been many times. I would guess his program at the university is excellent too. Maybe I should revisit what’s out there. I’m open minded and like to learn. Honesty if people are using his methods and successful then good shit.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 18, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> He mentioned explicitely more than once that THC plants are not different, the science fully applies there as well.


That was what he said that didn’t resonate. They want fibers - stems from hemp. Not the fruit - tricombs. Still overall plant science should hold up. I was still probably too quick but we’ll have to agree to disagree about the goals.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 18, 2022)

M.O. said:


> They want fibers - stems from hemp.


They don't research fibrous hemp. They research "medicinal hemp" (CBD hemp). When you watch his lab tour you can see plenty of their plants, and they all have big flowers, they could as well be THC plants purely from the looks. Definitely not fibrous hemp.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 18, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Nah!! Be honest to him...
> IT'S PEPSI for a week..


Man you guys are mean... everyone knows it's old English 800 that gives the best terps!


----------



## M.O. (Jan 18, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> They don't research fibrous hemp. They research "medicinal hemp" (CBD hemp). When you watch his lab tour you can see plenty of their plants, and they all have big flowers, they could as well be THC plants purely from the looks. Definitely not fibrous hemp.


That actually makes more sense too then. Alright. The CBD flower is newish to me and I know nothing about it. My original question was a real one - can you trust him? I’m happy to be wrong. With so many people cashing in making claims I probably just flew to conclusion and that’s not fair I admit.

We can get back to slaughtering our poor plants with all these fantastic flushes and dark periods. Just picturing some dude feeling around in the dark for his plants and chopping the light cord instead lol. 12 hours is plenty.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 18, 2022)

M.O. said:


> can you trust him?


He is a tenured professor with a multi-decade career in science.

Actual scientific disciplines are organized around rigorous principles ("the scientific method"). That means, when you make a claim ("theory") you have to provide an experiment that proves (or disproves) the theory. It has to be documented in a way that others can reproduce your results.

You then publish your findings, usually in a scientific journal, and it will be "peer reviewed". That means other scientists in your field will examine your work (anonymously), and give feedback, and then it may be accepted for publication in a journal.

How science does *not* work: like discussions on RIU (-"You're WRONG!" -"no ur wrong" -"fuck you" -q.e.d.)

The problem is that 98% of the population does not know these things, and then you end up with "climate deniers" and "anti vaxxers" (and people who flush their plants in darkness for 48 hours before harvesting...).


----------



## Applechewer (Jan 18, 2022)

Trics are produced when light is on. More light. More trics. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## Applechewer (Jan 18, 2022)

Applechewer said:


> Trics are produced when light is on. More light. More trics. Pretty simple to me.


And just a heads up flushing is a fucking myth too. Don’t listen to people here do your own research. RIU is full of bigots and trolls.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Jan 19, 2022)

conor c said:


> Im aware of that but i dont think that alone explains it i still think theres something else going on we aint fully aware of yet


I have a theory it’s partly to do with the soil moisture level. When subjected to dark periods the soil stays moist for longer allowing a better microherd to establish itself.

I think we forget there’s often more than one factor influencing the result.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 19, 2022)

Applechewer said:


> Don’t listen to people here do your own research.


Yes, pretty much.


Nutty sKunK said:


> I think we forget there’s often more than one factor influencing the result.


The dominating factor is the brain of the grower. In many cases a small brain.


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

we are talking about stress -- darkness at end of growth = stress and satress =more trichomes - simply put !!!!!! there wer studies done from a 24hr to a 48hr darkness result of strudy 24 -36hr darkness showed if you do go "dark" no more than that


----------



## Applechewer (Jan 19, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> we are talking about stress -- darkness at end of growth = stress and satress =more trichomes - simply put !!!!!! there wer studies done from a 24hr to a 48hr darkness result of strudy 24 -36hr darkness showed if you do go "dark" no more than that


And they’re conclusions showed that sucrose is propellant for secondary metabolites such as trichombs. Those sugars are only produced when lights are ON.


----------



## mudballs (Jan 19, 2022)

I dont think the plant can grow more trichomes in 24hrs or 36...
Maybe it can plump up existing tric heads but nah, you aint magically getting more trics in 2days with lights off


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 19, 2022)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Man you guys are mean... everyone knows it's old English 800 that gives the best terps!


I’ve drank a truckload and did not see a difference


----------



## M.O. (Jan 19, 2022)

I realize you’re not talking to me here since I’ve never:



ComputerSaysNo said:


> How science does *not* work: like discussions on RIU (-"You're WRONG!" -"no ur wrong" -"fuck you" -q.e.d.)


And I agree. I misunderstood his assertions about hemp/flower. Seemed a assertation a prof like that wouldn’t make. I might be forgiven since I learned to grow late 90s early 00s.

CBD flower is new to me. That shit would’ve been culled instantly. Some flower that looked good and didn’t get you high?


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 19, 2022)

The only thing gaining potency will be your anxiety.


When the plant is done.. chop it. No matter the time of day/night.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 19, 2022)

M.O. said:


> CBD flower is new to me. That shit would’ve been culled instantly. Some flower that looked good and didn’t get you high?


CBD has various medicinal uses, and some people do not *want* to get high but still get some beneficial effects. CBD also decreases the unwanted side-effects of THC.

I am very sensitive to THC and for me CBD is highly desirable.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 20, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> The only thing gaining potency will be your anxiety.
> 
> 
> When the plant is done.. chop it. No matter the time of day/night.


Yea you can but one needs to have at least 24 hours of darkness before harvest.


----------



## CatHedral (Jan 20, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> He is a tenured professor with a multi-decade career in science.
> 
> Actual scientific disciplines are organized around rigorous principles ("the scientific method"). That means, when you make a claim ("theory") you have to provide an experiment that proves (or disproves) the theory. It has to be documented in a way that others can reproduce your results.
> 
> ...


Slight correction to your second parenthetical. Not theory, which implies stature, but hypothesis.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 20, 2022)

CatHedral said:


> Slight correction to your second parenthetical. Not theory, which implies stature, but hypothesis.


Yes, you are right. Hypothesis → Experiment → Theory.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 21, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> CBD has various medicinal uses, and some people do not *want* to get high but still get some beneficial effects. CBD also decreases the unwanted side-effects of THC.
> 
> I am very sensitive to THC and for me CBD is highly desirable.


I totally respect that and think it’s great there are varieties you can enjoy. Really have me thinking…

I need to find out if CBD flower is regulated at all. Like if I could plant them in my front yard. Then after everyone is used to my hemp patch for some years I could swap one or two out. Be a lot easier than building an outdoor prison for my girls.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 21, 2022)

M.O. said:


> I need to find out if CBD flower is regulated at all. Like if I could plant them in my front yard.


In the EU you even need a license to grow CBD flower... if it's < 0.2% THC and a certified cultivar, then you can grow it with a permit.

I think in the US it's similar, there are certified cultivars (I think it's < 0.3% THC in the US) and you can grow them. They've also allowed (rope) farmers to actually extract the CBD from the flower that they had to discard in the past. I guess it's where a lot of the isolate/distillate that is used in oils comes from.

There are actually some very strong CBD cultivars that are legal to grow, you need to shop around at specialized breeders. Seeds are very cheap.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 21, 2022)

M.O. said:


> I totally respect that and think it’s great there are varieties you can enjoy. Really have me thinking…
> 
> I need to find out if CBD flower is regulated at all. Like if I could plant them in my front yard. Then after everyone is used to my hemp patch for some years I could swap one or two out. Be a lot easier than building an outdoor prison for my girls.


Only thing is all that hemp growing in the area will happily seed your little garden 
Hemp pollen travels well on the winds


----------



## Northwood (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Only thing is all that hemp growing in the area will happily seed your little garden
> Hemp pollen travels well on the winds


I know a couple people who live in Southern Ontario that totally gave up on growing their legal 4 plants outdoors, and are now exclusive indoor growers due to pollination from the expansive CBD hemp fields around them. Here in eastern Ontario, it's just a matter of educating your neighbours in how to tell the difference between male and female plants they grow in their backyards to keep your own plants safe. Lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 21, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’ve drank a truckload and did not see a difference


You have give your girls a golden shower for it to work …. Then burp like a foghorn for extra CO2


----------



## Bishop12 (Jan 22, 2022)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> He is a tenured professor with a multi-decade career in science.


Sorry, this makes me chuckle (in a good way). I don't know Dr Bugbee; I'm sure his work is just fine. I only chuckle because when I hear "he's a tenured professor" I think of this one chap in my department (tenured) who used to leave cups of pee around the office. Couldn't get rid of him....because, tenure.


----------



## M.O. (Jan 22, 2022)

I don’t know why on earth I thought hemp
laws here in Michigan would make any sense. And well, apparently no one is asking the state about ornamental hemp yet either lmao.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Jan 22, 2022)

Bishop12 said:


> I'm sure his work is just fine. I only chuckle because when I hear "he's a tenured professor" I think of this one chap in my department (tenured) who used to leave cups of pee around the office. Couldn't get rid of him....because, tenure.


I've spent too much time at a university, and it's a problem that some profs abuse their tenured position. Some are just major a-holes or psychos and no way to get rid of them.

My point was that Bruce Bugbee is a career scientist with a good reputation, and that was the answer to "can you trust him?".


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 22, 2022)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Well in Scotland calling someone a cunt is just a casual way of saying good morning!


Here in Canada, if you call a man a cunt it's ok. If you call a woman a cunt you'll end up as a eunuch.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 22, 2022)

Actually yes, darkness before harvest will make buds more resinous.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 22, 2022)

"No matter its sensitivity to day length and darkness (LD, SD, or DN), a plant will not experience growth with fewer than 10 hours of daylight."

LD is Long Day v SD is Short Day. Cannabis is short day except for ruderalis. Nothing frigging happens in the dark with a photoperiod plant eh? Nothing. 






Photoperiodism: How Day Length Affects Plant Growth | High Mowing Organic Non-GMO Seeds


If you reside somewhere north of the equator but south of the north pole, you may have noticed the shortening...




www.highmowingseeds.com


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 22, 2022)

Stevie wonder swears by it ….


----------



## resinhead (Jan 27, 2022)

I SAID “ mah-du-lah-ob-Len-got-tah”


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 27, 2022)

Turpsnstuff said:


> Here in Canada, if you call a man a cunt it's ok. If you call a woman a cunt you'll end up as a eunuch.


Here you call anyone that in the presence of my wife, daughter, neighbors wife or some woman I don’t know you might suffer the same fate


----------



## resinhead (Jan 29, 2022)

So were we arguing about trichome content or the ratios of compounds contained within them? I thought this was about secondary metabolites, but let’s argue about thc percentage which has no correlation to potency. 
Anyone compared testing of terpene content side by side?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> So were we arguing about trichome content or the ratios of compounds contained within them? I thought this was about secondary metabolites, but let’s argue about thc percentage which has no correlation to potency.
> Anyone compared testing of terpene content side by side?


Yes darkness before harvest is a must do. Peace be with you!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes darkness before harvest is a must do. Peace be with you!


Fish on


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Fish on


He’s king troll here.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> He’s king troll here.


I think he has more than one troll account


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think he has more than one troll account


Promise this is my only troll account. I'd never do that to this community.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think he has more than one troll account


Has a dog pic and doesn’t even have a dog


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Has a dog pic and doesn’t even have a dog


Thats low.......


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats low.......


So is your non stop stupidity and trolling


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Thats low.......


Not as bad as saying Goff is a good QB


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not as bad as saying Goff is a good QB


Or we grade players based on rings.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> So is your non stop stupidity and trolling


Apologize immediately.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Not as bad as saying Goff is a good QB


See what you can do about getting him to Pittsburgh please.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> Apologize immediately.



Ok ok I’m sorry you’re a troll.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


>


I'll take that as an apology.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> I'll take that as an apology.


Yeah you’re such a victim


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 29, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> See what you can do about getting him to Pittsburgh please.


Why would I do that, the Steelers I like


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Why would I do that, the Steelers I like


I believe he's better than the current situation.


----------



## trychrome (Jan 30, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> "No matter its sensitivity to day length and darkness (LD, SD, or DN), a plant will not experience growth with fewer than 10 hours of daylight."
> 
> LD is Long Day v SD is Short Day. Cannabis is short day except for ruderalis. Nothing frigging happens in the dark with a photoperiod plant eh? Nothing.
> 
> ...


Here's a nice companion video to that article. Spells it out quite nicely and really goes in-depth across the board as far as light-cycle, intensity, and dark-period exposure.


----------



## Wastei (Jan 30, 2022)

Northwood said:


> Stored *carbohydrates* during the night.


Mountain Dew then?


----------



## calvin.m16 (Jan 31, 2022)

I have noticed zero benefit to giving a plant less light in bloom at any stage. I've tried the 11/13 tricks early bloom to get "Faster flowering" but that type of stuff is just providing the plants with less energy in their lifespan. Per Aptus Bible 1 week of a cannabis plants life is the equivalent of 10 years of a human life. If you want your plants final glory days to be in darkness go for it.


----------



## Derbud420 (Feb 22, 2022)

kingzt said:


> Just curious if anyone still does this. Things I’ve read is that terps would be better and thc content would be higher since light can potentially diminish both. I did 24 hours darkness twice and didn’t notice much. Some of the white pistils changed color that’s about it. Is 24 hours not long enough or is it a complete myth?


I play them death metal, then speed metal then sweet leaf loop after loop


----------



## Derbud420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You need better sources or reading comprehension.
> 
> 37:03 for the darkness b.s.


Dr Bruce is da man


----------



## Derbud420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is nonsense
> But the real question should be why did you harvest plants with white pistils?


Some strain throw white pistils till the end.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 22, 2022)

Billy the Mountain said:


> You need better sources or reading comprehension.
> 
> 37:03 for the darkness b.s.



Beat me to it.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 6, 2022)

This guy (Ed Rosenthal) may have contributed to the issue many years ago. All I can find is this statement that it is best to harvest after a dark period. He says 1 or 2 days of dark bears looking into but I cant find anyone who specifically states a given number of days or hours in the literature (on the internet).

I may get flogged at dawn on this forum for it - However, I have been giving them 36 hours of dark before harvest which seems to work OK for me. Main idea being that it contributes to increased THC levels and it is a heavy dose of dark compared to 12 hours.

The concensus of this thread looks to be that most think it is not proven............ I got the idea from somewhere years ago but cant recall exactly where since I am older now and more senile.

Ha


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 6, 2022)

If it works for you or even if it doesn't and you think it does, it probably doesn't hurt anything. I can't not look at my plants that long, even when they are hanging during initial dry. Maybe guys are not looking at their plants for 2 days and forgot how frosty they were.


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 7, 2022)

I leave them in the dark 36 hrs before I chop them............ Not after. Then they hang for a few days to dry. 

that is what I meant.


----------



## Derbud420 (Mar 7, 2022)

I guess some still do it...


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 7, 2022)

One thing for sure- the fundamental biology of the plant has remained the same in how it reacts to light cycles. Genetics may play a role also with different strains. It seems human attitude changes along with the technology constantly and that is what puzzles me most at times.......

yo- the more I learn, the less I realize I really know so I am sure no expert by any standard


----------

